# Pkgdir

## Minor

```
export PKGDIR="/portstage/"

USE="-doc symlink" emerge --usepkgonly gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1.tbz2
```

А эта сволочь мне:

You need to adjust PKGDIR to emerge this package

В чем я налажал?

----------

## fank

почему бы не добавить PKGDIR в /etc/make.conf?

emerge может переопределять его

----------

## Minor

 *fank wrote:*   

> почему бы не добавить PKGDIR в /etc/make.conf?
> 
> emerge может переопределять его

 

Прописал:

```
PORTDIR="/portstage"

PKGDIR="$(PORTDIR)"
```

не хочет...

----------

## fank

а какие права на этот каталог?

попробуй

```
chown -R portage: /portstage
```

----------

## Minor

Не помогло=( может тупо распаковать архив потом старинными make и make install ?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

можно ещё попробовать:

```
man ebuild
```

----------

